# I hate thieves



## springdale (Dec 19, 2007)

I dont care about the camera, $35 and dont use them went to digital. It would be worth it to catch a thief. I set one one time and found out who was checking my Bear baits. I hid it in a pine bow and he never new. Come to find out it was someone growing weed in the Deadstream swamp! No I didnt turn them in but I did get out of that spot. I had pictures of them going in & out with sprayers and such. You dont have to set it right at the traps, just somewhere on the trail going in.


----------



## mydogisscout (Jun 24, 2005)

DIYsportsman said:


> 1x 1.75 victor stolen, and he/she was nice enough to cover the hole back up so it looked like it was still there
> 
> 1x tree stand and tree stix stolen, lock cut, laying on the ground...
> 
> thats state land for you... :rant:


 I had the EXACT same thing happen in the holly area, my local furbuyer was nice enough to tell me who it was. if you are in or around holly, send me a PM and I'll give you more info


----------

